# How to train your dragon 2 (2014)



## Ciupy (Jul 12, 2013)

*



			The thrilling second chapter of the epic “How to Train Your Dragon” trilogy brings back the fantastical world of Hiccup and Toothless five years later. While Astrid, Snoutlout and the rest of the gang are challenging each other to dragon races (the island’s new favorite contact sport), the now inseparable pair journey through the skies, charting unmapped territories and exploring new worlds. When one of their adventures leads to the discovery of a secret ice cave that is home to hundreds of new wild dragons and the mysterious Dragon Rider, the two friends find themselves at the center of a battle to protect the peace.
		
Click to expand...

*
* Coming June 20,2014.*​


This film is written and directed by Dean DeBlois. It stars the voices of Jay Baruchel, Gerard Butler, Craig Ferguson, America Ferrera, Jonah Hill, T.J. Miller, Kristen Wiig and Christopher Mintz-Plasse. 




The first teaser:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68AqHwgk2s8[/YOUTUBE]

The first trailer:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9a4PvzlqoQ[/youtube]

Stunning.

And holy shit at Hiccup!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

> Stunning.


Yes.**


----------



## martryn (Jul 12, 2013)

I guess interesting.  It was one of the better animated movies of the last five years.  I guess.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm hyped. DreamWorks has a good track record when it comes to their sequels being better than their predecessors. Look at Shrek 2 and Kung-Fu Panda 2. If Dragons 2 is as better than the first as those two, we'll have one of the best animated movies ever.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 12, 2013)

Kind of liked the first movie, hope this one is enjoyable.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I'm hyped. DreamWorks has a good track record when it comes to their sequels being better than their predecessors. Look at Shrek 2 and Kung-Fu Panda 2. If Dragons 2 is as better than the first as those two, we'll have one of the best animated movies ever.



I thought people thought Kung Fu Panda 2 was seen as inferior to the first one


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

Those people would be wrong. It's literally better in every single way. Everything a sequel should be.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2013)

if you're the only one saying that I'm not gonna believe it


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

Well you seem to be the only one who says Inside Man is a bad movie, so I guess I won't believe you either.


----------



## Jena (Jul 12, 2013)

Hiccup's new outfit is beast.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

Tumblr's lost its panties.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2013)

you don't have to believe me 

anyways back on topic, I liked the first Dragon and I'll probably watch this movie sometime after it comes out in dvd next year.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

Nothing will get in the way of me seeing this day-one.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 12, 2013)

Liked the first movie when I rented it last year  it was hilarious and Toothless was cute.
Probably will watch the sequel too.  Dreamworks don't disappoint.
 And the trailer's been taken down damn


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

They'll finally release the 2nd fastest dragon. :amazed


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 12, 2013)

Kung Fu Panda 2 sucked balls.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 12, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I'm hyped. DreamWorks has a good track record when it comes to their sequels being better than their predecessors. Look at Shrek 2 and Kung-Fu Panda 2. If Dragons 2 is as better than the first as those two, we'll have one of the best animated movies ever.



Stunna-level post


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 12, 2013)

first one was stupid cliche drivel, not interested


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

Three bad opinions in a row.

smh


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

KHInsider 1.5 ReMix Trailer


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 12, 2013)

Its all about Skrills


----------



## nore (Jul 12, 2013)

I found first movie to pretty decent. Hopefully they do something special with story .


----------



## shinethedown (Jul 12, 2013)

Hyped


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm hyped to see Hiccup go to town with that flame sword.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm all in.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

Get out of this thread.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2013)

Astrid needs an epic dragon of her own though.


----------



## Fourangers (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep. Tumblr is going crazy over him


*Spoiler*: _nice fanart_


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 12, 2013)

Loved the first one, and was already hyped for the second one. But after watching this trailer....ugh, a full year, so painful 

Hiccup's lookin pretty awesome with those braids in his hair and that armor. Looks more like a Viking now. Glad they decided to do a five year time skip, can't wait to see what the rest of the gang looks like now, especially Astrid


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

Astrid already has her dragon.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2013)

A boring dragon.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2013)

That dragon should die early on in the film.  Astrid would of course be a wreck.  Perfect time to give her a cool dragon like Toothless.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 12, 2013)

Rukia said:


> That dragon should die early on in the film.  Astrid would of course be a wreck.  Perfect time to give her a cool dragon like Toothless.



Yeah I don't think that's gonna happen. Speakin a which here's some pics of her and what she loos like now:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Lookin good 

I like her dragon. Think it fits her style pretty well.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 13, 2013)

Fourangers said:


> Yep. Tumblr is going crazy over him



Can't blame them, Iam straight as a ruler and even i went "dayum"

also



the Prince that was Promised!


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2013)

Needs more Skrills.


----------



## Cord (Jul 13, 2013)

This is awesome. 

Been waiting for the sequel ever since. Though like many other series, I wouldn't expect that this is going to be better than the first film. But this should really be worth checking out.

And Toothless is back. Yay.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 13, 2013)

Fourangers said:


> Yep. Tumblr is going crazy over him
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _nice fanart_



It's the second time that I heard this Tumblr thing being mentioned.

What the heck is it exactly?

Also..yeah..puberty really boosted Hiccup hard..


----------



## Saphira (Jul 13, 2013)

You don't know what tumblr is?...It's better this way, believe me  It's the place where fangirls (of everything) go and fangirl, though it's mostly all about yaoi. Let's just say it's the craziest place on the internet.

Really excited about this sequel, I have high expectations for this one; the first movie was definitely dreamworks best, I hope the sequel won't disappoint. Btw, the details in the trailer look amazing, everything from the water, clouds, to Hiccup's armor...it's going to be amazing on imax 3D.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2013)

When I first heard there'd be sequels to Dragon I was upset. But y'know, I'm actually happy about it now.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2013)

Astrid didn't age well.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2013)

I was actually thinking the same thing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 13, 2013)

Watch how Stunna is going to rate this the best movie ever made until HTTYD 3.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2013)

Astrid looks too masculine.  Her features I mean.  I think it's the nose.


----------



## Saphira (Jul 13, 2013)

At least someone aged well


----------



## Misha-San (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow Hiccup he's shorter and more manly.....don't know if I like that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2013)

is the kid missing a foot or something?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2013)

His manliness was something that bothered me too, but it's not like he was in a position in the first movie where he wouldn't get bigger through his dragon riding and puberty.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> is the kid missing a foot or something?


He lost his foot in the first movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> His manliness is something that bothered me too



Why? Because you can't relate to him anymore?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh,      Huey.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Oh,      Huey.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2013)

Stunna said:


> He lost his foot in the first movie.



wow, I don't remember that at all


----------



## Wesley (Jul 13, 2013)

I liked the first movie.  Toothless was adorable.  Badass adorable.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 13, 2013)

The teaser looks really good. I am hyped as well.


----------



## Mako (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow puberty hits hard.
When I first saw the teaser, it reminded me how beautiful the first movie was.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2013)

Need huger dragons 

Need more Skrills


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Jul 13, 2013)

Can't wait to see the Twins
Would be cool if Hiccup adopted a another smaller dragon.


----------



## Saishin (Jul 14, 2013)

Looks promising :33


----------



## Kirito (Jul 14, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Astrid didn't age well.



really? i thought she did. god bless them dreamworks character designers for not making her have big boobs. not like i don't like them, and i'm all for male fanservice (just not too much), but she's the athletic jock. it works that she has a slim, trim body.

at any rate

WHOO FLAME SWORD
WHOO ASTRID
WHOO FLYING SQUIRREL UNIFORM

NANANANANANNANA HIC-MAN


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2013)

He was talking about her face.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 14, 2013)

Stunna said:


> He was talking about her face.



ahhhhhh. yeah, what i didn't like were the faces. i liked toothless more in that regard.

anyway who's this?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2013)

That's probably the dragon rider that is supposed to live in the ice cave where new dragon breeds are discovered.

Our villainess?


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 19, 2013)

A closer look at the older Hiccup:



And an interview with the director taken at Comic-Con (contains some slight spoilers regarding characters and themes):


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuanZogVADE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2013)

Dude looks like a boss. Can't wait to see that flame sword in action.

I'll watch the interview later.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2013)

Dat flame sword.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Am I the only one who doesn't like the new hiccup design? Yes he looks more "hansome" and "badass" now, but that is majorly missing the point. He is meant to look ugly, skinney and wimpy, the whole idea of the series is appearence isn't everything. I mean, currently in the books he looks like a skinney version of two-face. 

I didn't mind the way they took a different route to the plot in the first film, but I'd rather they didn't trample over the moral concepts of how to train a dragon.

The flame sword is rather cool though.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't have a problem with Hiccup's appearance, morals are supposed to teach children valuable lessons, not to make them feel comfortable with staying in a rut. He doesn't look like some hulking man, he's slender and has the build of someone who stays in shape- something children should aspire to.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2013)

Hiccup wasn't ugly in the first movie. Looked like an average, generally handsome adolescent boy. Just skinny. His aged appearance here looks consistent.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 30, 2013)

Fourangers said:


> Yep. Tumblr is going crazy over him
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _nice fanart_



Yeah, he's older now.

Personally, I'm more interested in seeing what ASTRID looks like.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 30, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Yeah, he's older now.
> 
> Personally, I'm more interested in seeing what ASTRID looks like.



Posted these already, but here you go:


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 30, 2013)

By Odin's beard, her face looks so swollen in the first picture. 

As for the second one, these two are visibly older than they were in the first movie, so I don't understand why Astrid is so underdeveloped if you catch my meaning.

I'm not saying she should have large boobs here, but they should be bigger than when she hadn't hit puberty yet.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Sep 30, 2013)

I always thought there would be no more movies because of the animated series. The second season has started recently though.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 30, 2013)

Some people stay flat.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 30, 2013)

That's good news, i LOVED the first movie.

Shed a tear at the end when hiccup's dad thanked the dragon from the bottom of his heart.


BTW, Why hasn't that chick breasts develop yet?


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 30, 2013)

chick design went full retard...look like she has a mild case of down syndrome.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 30, 2013)

Well hey, those are just stills of pretty much one angle. Maybe it'll look different and better when you see her in motion from many different angles.

I think she looks pretty. Absolutely love her hair. As for her small breasts, hey, she's a strong chick who does a lot axe swinging which gives your upper body a good work out. That shit'll absolutely kill a chicks boobs. Or she's just one of those girls that just doesn't have any.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I don't have a problem with Hiccup's appearance, morals are supposed to teach children valuable lessons, not to make them feel comfortable with staying in a rut. He doesn't look like some hulking man, he's slender and has the build of someone who stays in shape- something children should aspire to.



But hiccup isn't meant to be in shape. He's meant to be skinny and pitiful looking. The whole idea is that he inverts the viking stereotype. Hiccup means "runt" and "infanticide reccomended".


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 2, 2013)

he doesn't exactly look like the epitome of manhood now...

he looks exactly how you'd expect someone wimpy to grow up into. A tall lanky doofus. In no way does he look menacing, manly or cool. 

Just look at his derp face.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 2, 2013)

only good dreamworks sequel is shrek 2.
Shrek 3 and 4 sucked hairy old charred balls.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Ciupy (Nov 22, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


>



Hell yeah!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2013)

Was hoping for more than just a character poster tbh


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 22, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Was hoping for more than just a character poster tbh



We still got a good six months before release, there'll be more. Like the fire inside Toothless' nose, nice touch. And is that stubble I spot on Hiccup? Wonder if he'll ever sport a full on viking beard.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2013)

Maybe in the third installment.


----------



## Nimander (Nov 26, 2013)

He looks pretty much dead on for what I always envisioned Mat Cauthon to look like from the WoT series. In fact, it's so in line with my imagination that I'm creeping the fuck out.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 27, 2013)

looking forward to this and lol at all the posters who care so much about astrils tits.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 17, 2013)

Holy shit! I cnt wait for this one. I totally loves the first movie and it really deserves sequel. Thank you for this news.

Now if we can all have the sequel to Guardians. Those owls are badass


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Dec 17, 2013)

So movie 2 might introduce something similier to  dragonese (based on those "communicating with animals and dragons" comments)?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2013)

I hope the animals don't get voice actors.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 18, 2013)

Well that definitely makes things more interesting. Looks like Hiccup might have to deal with two people on his ass now.


----------



## Benjaminsen (Dec 19, 2013)

MMA trash talk


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2013)

Don't be lazy. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9a4PvzlqoQ[/youtube]


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Dec 19, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I hope the animals don't get voice actors.


Why would they need any? They won't be suddenly speaking English, it's just the communication they already have would be picked up on and used by the cast, maybe with subtitles.


Stunna said:


> Don't be lazy.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9a4PvzlqoQ[/youtube]



So Valka is assuming Valhallarama's role in this film? Interesting.
And that sea dragon looks the right kind of size (or they have good camera angles), too


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2013)

> Why would they need any? They won't be suddenly speaking English, it's just the communication they already have would be picked up on and used by the cast, maybe with subtitles.


You underestimate studios' abilities to ruin animated films with stupid gimmicks.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 19, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Don't be lazy.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9a4PvzlqoQ[/youtube]



Thank you,I added this to the OP.

Also..it looks great and it also has a huge spoiler in it..wtf..


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah, I was actually shocked they revealed that about Blanchett's character in the trailer, which leads me to believe it might be a red herring.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Dec 19, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, I was actually shocked they revealed that about Blanchett's character in the trailer, which leads me to believe it might be a red herring.




Actually, as I was searching how to spell Valhallarama () I spotted a piece in her wiki page where it says Gerald Butler (who plays stoick the vast) had already let it slip in an interview Valka is his wife. So maybe as far as they are concerned, once it's out, it's out.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 19, 2013)

Woah, surprised they just came out and said that in the trailer. But regardless, looks awesome. Most anticipated movie for next year so far.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 11, 2014)

The new How to Train Your Dragon 2 trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLBmHtI5KfM[/YOUTUBE]


Hiccup is now Dovahkiin,The Dragonborn!


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 11, 2014)

Can't say that I am overly excited about the trailer but love the first one so am still looking forward to it.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 11, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> The new How to Train Your Dragon 2 trailer:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLBmHtI5KfM[/YOUTUBE]



Any trailer that uses Kings and Queens by 30 Seconds To Mars instantly becomes epic to me. Fucking love the hell outta that song. Couldn't be more pumped for this movie


*Spoiler*: __ 



Still kinda bummed they revealed that to be Hiccup's mother, but oh well. Guess that's what I get for watching trailers 






> Hiccup is now Dovahkiin,The Dragonborn!



HA!


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> The new How to Train Your Dragon 2 trailer:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLBmHtI5KfM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



I like how I can always depend on my comrade Ciupy to post the latest HTTYD news.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 11, 2014)

Detective said:


> I like how I can always depend on my comrade Ciupy to post the latest HTTYD news.



I got ya covered!


In other words that trailer was both awesome and spoiler-y!


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> I got ya covered!
> 
> 
> In other words that trailer was both awesome and spoiler-y!





I know what you mean. I was shocked that they spoiled some more stuff in the latest trailer, similar to the first one. But then again, it may be an indication of the level of their confidence in the film, basically saying "Come at us, and give us a 5/5 review"


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2014)

Is it really a spoiler if it's in the trailer?


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Is it really a spoiler if it's in the trailer?



Well, yeah. It's like one of the Golden Rules. Don't spoil/over reveal stuff during your preview/teaser. It's the premise from which that "I just saw the whole movie by viewing the trailer itself" concept came from.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah, but if it's something that is revealed through official promotion like a trailer, it obviously wasn't meant to be a secret. I guess it depends on the film in question? Like, if your film's only draw is the mystery you don't want to reveal anything, but with Dragon 2, the draw isn't who's Hiccup's mom.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 11, 2014)

Detective said:


> I know what you mean. I was shocked that they spoiled some more stuff in the latest trailer, similar to the first one. But then again, it may be an indication of the level of their confidence in the film, basically saying "Come at us, and give us a 5/5 review"




*Spoiler*: __ 



Aside from revealing the woman to be Hiccup's mom, what else did they spoil? This new trailer seemed to just expand a little on all the stuff revealed in the first trailer.






Stunna said:


> Yeah, but if it's something that is revealed through official promotion like a trailer, it obviously wasn't meant to be a secret. I guess it depends on the film in question? Like, if your film's only draw is the mystery you don't want to reveal anything, but with Dragon 2, the draw isn't who's Hiccup's mom.



Yeah, that's not always the case. There are plenty of film makers that have no control over how their film is marketed. I can't point to any one film, but I've heard plenty of stories over the years about back room drama about directors and other people on the team being pissed off over marketing revealing something they didn't want revealed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2014)

The ice breath dragon is a really nice touch especially the scene where you see Hiccup flying and there's two of them fighting in the background.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2014)

> Yeah, that's not always the case. There are plenty of film makers that have no control over how their film is marketed. I can't point to any one film, but I've heard plenty of stories over the years about back room drama about directors and other people on the team being pissed off over marketing revealing something they didn't want revealed.


I believe it.


----------



## Detective (Apr 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, but if it's something that is revealed through official promotion like a trailer, it obviously wasn't meant to be a secret. I guess it depends on the film in question? Like, if your film's only draw is the mystery you don't want to reveal anything, but with Dragon 2, the draw isn't who's Hiccup's mom.



Yeah, but then that's the case for every film that over-reveals spoilers within their trailer. They messed up by revealing she's his mom in the trailer, instead of letting the audience have a strong, overly projected feeling throughout the film, with hints hitting them over the head, until the reveal occurs.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah, the reveal of Hiccup's mother in the trailer shocked me too. I thought something like that would've been left as a surprise in the movie, or to fan speculation.

Oh well. I won't complain. I'm just happy to see Hiccup and Toothless again, and hope this one is as good as the first.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 23, 2014)

The first 5 minutes of How To Train Your Dragon 2 :

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqk6rbhuKd0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> The first 5 minutes of How To Train Your Dragon 2 :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqk6rbhuKd0[/YOUTUBE]



Love that song playing when Hiccup and Toothless are flying.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 24, 2014)

The trailers look amazing.


----------



## Ciupy (May 9, 2014)

Hiccup and Astrid exclusive scene:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iJT_wZHLaY[/YOUTUBE]


D'awwww!


----------



## Snakety69 (May 10, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> Hiccup and Astrid exclusive scene:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iJT_wZHLaY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Well that was cute. Love those little moments. Thought Toothless and Stormfly playing in the background was just as cute too


----------



## MCTDread (May 10, 2014)

I’m excited for this film. A shame I never saw the first one in theaters. Not this time now I wanna see this in 3D or IMAX.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 18, 2014)

Apparently this was concept art for green death in the first movie. Why they didn't just use it I have no idea, but I hope they utalise it in movie 2.


----------



## Uliser (May 21, 2014)

Loved the first movie. Hoping the second one is of the same quality. (:


----------



## Snakety69 (May 22, 2014)

One of the songs by Jonsi from the soundtrack. I'm kind of obsessed with it at the moment:

[YOUTUBE]HHOwYqxBbWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ciupy (May 22, 2014)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> One of the songs by Jonsi from the soundtrack. I'm kind of obsessed with it at the moment:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HHOwYqxBbWU[/YOUTUBE]



I love this song..

And the reviews are awesome as well!


----------



## Stunna (May 22, 2014)

Nice sampling of "Test Drive" and "Romantic Flight".


----------



## Snakety69 (Jun 10, 2014)

So IGN totally gave this a glowing review:



Seriously could not be more pumped for this movie


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm so hyped for this. Seeing it as soon as possible.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 11, 2014)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> So IGN totally gave this a glowing review:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously could not be more pumped for this movie



Oh heck yes..unfortunately it comes here on the 20th of June..so yeah..


----------



## Kirito (Jun 13, 2014)

just saw it. shit was underwhelming. don't listen to ign.

its like seeing the first and second season of korra. they ran through the plot and its twists, not pausing to give you development. well, at least there were two people given development but not as much as i'd hoped. map maker hiccup? that only serves to remind you an iconic scene from the first movie.

this movie ran on shock value and not pure storytelling like last movie did. the other 4 dragon riders were there purely for comic relief. the villain was just presented as this "im evil for no reason, here's my injury to prove it" with no backstory at all. hiccup turned into an alpha male and thats fine, but because of that everyone else had to suffer.

the first film is leaps and bounds better.. it was about the affirmation of oneself, the destruction of an age-old misconception, and the unity of humans and dragons. the sequel is about the evolution of pokemon, how cheap drama sells, how hiccup and astrid have paraplegic sex behind closed doors, how cute dragons can be in the background, and how hiccup grew up to be naruto.

tldr: the only things good about this movie plot-wise were velka and stoick. that's it.


----------



## Katou (Jun 13, 2014)

i'm Falling in love with toothless. . .too feking kawaii


----------



## Snakety69 (Jun 13, 2014)

Kirito said:


> just saw it. shit was underwhelming. don't listen to ign.
> 
> its like seeing the first and second season of korra. they ran through the plot and its twists, not pausing to give you development. well, at least there were two people given development but not as much as i'd hoped. map maker hiccup? that only serves to remind you an iconic scene from the first movie.
> 
> ...



Well, I guess I'll see for myself come Wednesday.



> how cheap drama sells, how hiccup and astrid have paraplegic sex behind closed doors



I'm okay with this


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 13, 2014)

Saw it. Loved it. Not exactly groundbreaking stuff, and doesn't have the same edge as the first movie, but still good. If nothing else a way to kill 2.5 hours.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2014)

Who cares how simple Drago was?


----------



## Kirito (Jun 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Who cares how simple Drago was?



i do. it's hard to get into the show film the human villain has as much character as a rock. even red death had more character than drago. we knew that red death ruled the dragons with an iron fist, and all the raids the dragons did on berk and other human communities was because of his command. the reason? so he doesn't get hungry.

what about drago? we only know the guy as someone who controls an alpha, is angry at dragons for taking his arm off and is willing to stoop so low as to control them. that's practically it. his motivation for destroying berk was that he dislikes the notion that hiccup is a dragon master. he's paper thin and there's nothing interesting about him. he's there just for the sake of being the villain. we don't even know what his motivation is for mowing down all these forts and countries.

now maybe in the 3rd drago will get some character development after he got parallels with hiccup (broken alpha tusk, no arm, no left foot, no left tail fin) but until that, he's paper thin as a character and everyone who praises this film needs to get their head checked. yes i liked it and yes its better than frozen but even frozen's villain had motives, driving forces, and character. drago has none of that. only power.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 14, 2014)

I just saw this earlier. It was pretty disappointing how generic and cliche the movie was throughout considering how much of a breath of fresh air the first movie was. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




The villains (Drago and the big baddy Dragon) were disappointing and boring. After the epic final dragon fight in the first movie where you had a big giant dragon flying around shooting massive fireballs and just being a very prominent threat, seeing what the dragon in this movie could do left me very underwhelmed, he was essentially just a giant warthog. I don't get it, the first Alpha dragon already had ice breath. They built up the mystery of Drago's Alpha Dragon so much with the deep sea bubbling. They could have done something else cooler with the villain Alpha but it turned out to be the exact same dragon. I was expecting some deep-sea kraken dragon or something.

Drago too was a shallow villain and suffered too much PIS during the film. I understand that this is a kids film but in so many moments, the writers seemed to make Drago stand around to let Hiccup do all his speeches and stuff and win the day because there was no logical way Hiccup could defeat Drago in any sense either on his own or with Toothless. 

And I agree with Kirito. Drago basically didn't really have any motivation for being a big evil villain other than 'Oh, I was injured by dragons. Now I want to destroy both men and dragons!' His shallow motivations I could have excused had he been a legitimate threat in the story, but he did nothing in this film to make up for his shallow backstory.

There was no point to introducing Hiccup's mother too. She just appeared in the movie after the beginning section and after reuniting with Hiccup, never really contributed to the plot for the remainder of the film. She was just there but did nothing.

Basically the writing in this film seemed very haphazard. The writers introduced all sorts of things but never really connected or linked them to the plot in any meaningful way. We see Hiccup is now basically the Batman of his Village, he has cool tools and weapons but they're just used for throwaway gags and don't relate to the main plot at all. The supporting cast don't do anything of note other than being part of a few comedy gags.




We get some really nice flying sequences and some cool scenes of massive numbers of dragons flying around but other than that, the plot was just really generic and cliche, the supporting cast was very underused and there was just too much PIS in play to excuse the poor writing. My overall opinion of the film is that its all style and not much substance. If all you're looking for a play-it-safe kids film about family bonding, this movie is totally fine but expect any more than this and you will be disappointed.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 14, 2014)

Valka was to establish the Alpha Dragon thing (Bewilderbeast) and establish that Toothless has more abilities than we know about already (came in handy towards the end).

I was hoping Drago had another one of that giant ass dragon from the first movie. 

As to the lack of motivation, hey Sauron didn't have one either and he did alright. ;D


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 14, 2014)

The reviews have been glowing, but I have seen several criticize Drago as a weak character.

Anyway, I'll have to see for myself next weekend.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2014)

Kirito said:


> i do. it's hard to get into the show film the human villain has as much character as a rock.


Understandable, but this doesn't bother me. A complicated villain is great, but if everything else is good, I don't mind a paper thin one that merely acts as a plot catalyst.



> what about drago? we only know the guy as someone who controls an alpha, is angry at dragons for taking his arm off and is willing to stoop so low as to control them. that's practically it. his motivation for destroying berk was that he dislikes the notion that hiccup is a dragon master. he's paper thin and there's nothing interesting about him. he's there just for the sake of being the villain. we don't even know what his motivation is for mowing down all these forts and countries.


He lost his arm as well as his home and family. He subjugates dragons both as an act of revenge and to fuel/justify his own desires for global domination--Berk would have been attacked eventually regardless. He's not fresh or anything, but he fills his role as a foil to Hiccup and instigator for plot reasons. Again, didn't bother me, personally. At least, not as much as I've seen it bother others.



> he's paper thin as a character and everyone who praises this film needs to get their head checked.


So if you praise a movie that has tons of good stuff but a "glaring" flaw you need a head examination?


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 14, 2014)

When it comes to animated movies the best usually have some of my favorite villains. There are good movies that don't have them, but the ones I rate highest usually do. Haven't seen this yet but a bad villain could definitely drag it down.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Understandable, but this doesn't bother me. A complicated villain is great, but if everything else is good, I don't mind a paper thin one that merely acts as a plot catalyst.



if by everything else you mean the animation then yes.



> He lost his arm as well as his home and family. He subjugates dragons both as an act of revenge and to fuel/justify his own desires for global domination--Berk would have been attacked eventually regardless. He's not fresh or anything, but he fills his role as a foil to Hiccup and instigator for plot reasons. Again, didn't bother me, personally. At least, not as much as I've seen it bother others.



it might be my fault for comparing him to red death in the first movie, but i really expected the sequel to be better. i was expecting a war of massive proportions similar to the scale of the final battle in the first movie, but all we got is a villain who doesn't think things through and gets defeated by friendship. we also know nothing about him except in passing.

why does he want world domination? why was his arm bitten? why could he control the alpha? he's a main villain, you'd expect dreamworks to flesh him out as a character.

berk wouldnt have been attacked because drago had never heard of hiccup until astrid said dragon master. yay astrid, instigator of wars.



> So if you praise a movie that has tons of good stuff but a "glaring" flaw you need a head examination?



this movie for me has tons of bad stuff going for it, the only glaring good point being the animation. the plot was rushed, the music didnt make an impression on me, the characters were under-utilized, and drago was a bad villain all around.



> As to the lack of motivation, hey Sauron didn't have one either and he did alright. ;D



sauron was the lotr verse's incarnation of evil. drago was just a crazed man with power in his hands. not a fair comparison.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2014)

I'll come back and discuss this further with you after I watch the movie again tonight.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 14, 2014)

Onomatopoeia said:


> As to the lack of motivation, hey Sauron didn't have one either and he did alright. ;D



Yes Sauron didn't have much but at least within the story of LOTR, he was still a great villain. You felt his presence throughout the entire story. Right from the beginning when his 9 ringwraiths appeared in the Shire chasing down the hobbits all the way to Rivendell. To Moria where the orcs and Balrog led to Gandalf's fall to the breaking of the Fellowship. Then learning that Saruman had been corrupted by Sauron, etc etc etc. Sauron may not have been developed much as a villain in terms of backstory but at least as a villain in the story, he was a very omnipresent legitimate threat all the time.

Drago really didn't do much in this story to compensate for his weak backstory


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2014)

Kirito said:


> if by everything else you mean the animation then yes.


Really? Is that the only good thing you got out of the film? The character interactions didn't do anything for you? The score? The cinematography? The drama?



> it might be my fault for comparing him to red death in the first movie, but i really expected the sequel to be better. i was expecting a war of massive proportions similar to the scale of the final battle in the first movie,


The battle we got trumped that final battle in scale two times over.



> but all we got is a villain who doesn't think things through and gets defeated by friendship. we also know nothing about him except in passing.


What did he not think through? What else did we need to know about him? He served his purpose in the story.



> why does he want world domination?


Since when do people _need_ a motive for their thirst for power? 



> why was his arm bitten?


Why is this important? 



> why could he control the alpha?


Through a similar method that Valka does -- his staff. Twirling it about has a controlling effect. However, Drago's violent technique plus his roaring is contrasts with Hiccup and Valka's more tranquil and personable methods of controlling dragons.



> he's a main villain, you'd expect dreamworks to flesh him out as a character.


Not necessarily. I think he was fleshed out enough to serve the story.



> berk wouldnt have been attacked because drago had never heard of hiccup until astrid said dragon master. yay astrid, instigator of wars.


Yes, it would have. Drago was set on a global campaign with an armada of dragons. Berk would have been struck eventually. It was merely prioritized due to Hiccup and Astrid--who mentioned Berk, Stoic, and Hiccup as an intimidation tactic to bargain for their lives. It merely backfired.



> this movie for me has tons of bad stuff going for it, the only glaring good point being the animation. the plot was rushed, the music didnt make an impression on me, the characters were under-utilized, and drago was a bad villain all around.


Hardly. My only _glaring_ complaint would be the pacing. Each character was used fine.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Really? Is that the only good thing you got out of the film? The character interactions didn't do anything for you? The score? The cinematography? The drama?



character interactions aren't anything if they're just comedy half the time. the drama was forced as shit, the only time i felt something choke me up was when stoick died. rewatch hiccup do his go away toothless scene again and tell me its soooooo emotional with his dead eyes that he inherited from his mother. why is dreamworks so afraid of putting emotion in their pretty characters?



> The battle we got trumped that final battle in scale two times over.



if you like naruto and plot no jutsu coupled with the power of friendship. no tactics needed no sir.



> What did he not think through? What else did we need to know about him? He served his purpose in the story.
> 
> Since when do people _need_ a motive for their thirst for power?
> 
> Why is this important?



because to sell a good action/adventure story, your villain must be compelling. which he wasnt.



> Through a similar method that Valka does -- his staff. Twirling it about has a controlling effect. However, Drago's violent technique plus his roaring is contrasts with Hiccup and Valka's more tranquil and personable methods of controlling dragons.



you know that's not what i meant.

what i mean was, how does it work? we know hiccup's method works because it fosters a bond of trust between dragon and rider. how does the staff work? beat the shit out of the dragon over teh head until it listens to you? flesh it out, you're building an alternate world here dreamworks.



> Not necessarily. I think he was fleshed out enough to serve the story.



you must have low standards for villains.



> Yes, it would have. Drago was set on a global campaign with an armada of dragons. *Berk would have been struck eventually.* It was merely prioritized due to Hiccup and Astrid--who mentioned Berk, Stoic, and Hiccup as an intimidation tactic to bargain for their lives. It merely backfired.



doesn't make sense. if berk was next then drago should have gone there instead of taking the harder route and stay in his current area to challenge velka, especially when he could have lost less if he ignored her. eret's fort was closer to berk than backtracking to velka's hideout. eventually yes, but it shows that drago knew nothing about hiccup and the dragon taming going on.



> Hardly. My only _glaring_ complaint would be the pacing. Each character was used fine.



you call fanfic level dialog fine? most of the shit coming out of fishlegs and snotlout was about ruffnut. ruffnut was nothing but eret this, msucle that. tuffnut spews the same bullshit he did last movie "ill pound his fist with my face!" gtfo. eret is clearly a new addition to the group but so far he was also underutilized. what happened to his crew? whats the point of him being added to the group? to get ruffnut eye candy?

youd think with a sequel they'd get fleshed out more at least. they did _nothing_ notable here.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2014)

Kirito said:


> character interactions aren't anything if they're just comedy half the time. the drama was forced as shit, the only time i felt something choke me up was when stoick died. rewatch hiccup do his go away toothless scene again and tell me its soooooo emotional with his dead eyes that he inherited from his mother. why is dreamworks so afraid of putting emotion in their pretty characters?


I disagree, but I can see there's no changing your mind on this.



> if you like naruto and plot no jutsu coupled with the power of friendship. no tactics needed no sir.


What did the power of friendship have to do with the battle at the Alpha's nest? 

And friendship overcoming the Alpha's control completely worked on a thematic level, if not so much on a narrative one. Tactics were utilized, but this isn't a freaking strategic war series. It's about dragons firing bolts at one another. 



> because to sell a good action/adventure story, your villain must be compelling. which he wasnt.


No you don't.



> you know that's not what i meant.


Nope.



> what i mean was, how does it work? we know hiccup's method works because it fosters a bond of trust between dragon and rider. how does the staff work? beat the shit out of the dragon over teh head until it listens to you? flesh it out, you're building an alternate world here dreamworks.


An assertion of dominance and implied hypnosis. Made sense to me.



> you must have low standards for villains.


As I've elaborated before, I do. At least, relatively so to everything else.



> doesn't make sense. if berk was next then drago should have gone there instead of taking the harder route and stay in his current area to challenge velka, especially when he could have lost less if he ignored her. eret's fort was closer to berk than backtracking to velka's hideout. eventually yes, but it shows that drago knew nothing about hiccup and the dragon taming going on.


So? The point is that Berk would have been eventually attacked regardless.



> you call fanfic level dialog fine? most of the shit coming out of fishlegs and snotlout was about ruffnut. ruffnut was nothing but eret this, msucle that. tuffnut spews the same bullshit he did last movie "ill pound his fist with my face!" gtfo. eret is clearly a new addition to the group but so far he was also underutilized. what happened to his crew? whats the point of him being added to the group? to get ruffnut eye candy?


Who cares about these guys? You're acting like they were super relevant in the first film. They've never been anything more than support for Hiccup and comedic relief. The only difference being that this time the comedic relief wasn't really that comedic.



> youd think with a sequel they'd get fleshed out more at least. they did _nothing_ notable here.


Again, who cares. The movie aren't, nor have they ever, nor will they ever be, about Hiccup's friends.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 15, 2014)

I saw it.

It was good, but I think it's overrated.

It's a great film, very well made with a lot of effort put into all aspects of it.

But some reviews are heralding it as like the greatest animated kids film of this new age.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 15, 2014)

Seem to recall reading somewhere (can't for the life of me remember where) something about how Drago controls his Bewilderbeast because he repeatedly tortured it, combined with his usual intimidation tactics, eventually reducing it to nothing but a trained animal. It was compared to a circus bear. 

Not that you know that from what we see in the movie. They should have explained that better.

Personally, I just figured Drago controlled it because he's just that badass. B-)


----------



## Kirito (Jun 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I disagree, but I can see there's no changing your mind on this.



watch cars or cars 2. look at their eyes whenever they do emotion. now take that and compare it to httyd 2. the only person remotely near that level of emotion is stoick. not hiccup. it says something when an animated franchise that people consider one of the worst has better emotion than this hype.



> What did the power of friendship have to do with the battle at the Alpha's nest?
> 
> And friendship overcoming the Alpha's control completely worked on a thematic level, if not so much on a narrative one. Tactics were utilized, but this isn't a freaking strategic war series. It's about dragons firing bolts at one another.



lol i wasn't talking about the battle in alpha's nest. im talking about the final battle in berk. that shit was anticlimactic compared to the first one with red death.

it completely works on a thematic level. newsflash everything works on a thematic level if it fits. the difference is how it's being delivered, and httyd 2 did not deliver.



> No you don't.



yes you're right, it's global marketing and hype which brought frozen and httyd 2 the great film status when frozen is some lion king copy and httyd 2 pales in comparison to first.



> Nope.



i have a question. why are you so on httyd 2's nuts? you agree with ign and all these sellout reviewers that it was the greatest animated film of the 2010's so far?



> An assertion of dominance and implied hypnosis. Made sense to me.



if i reach and assume a lot of things like the obd does on a regular basis with light novel characters. i shouldn't have to assume shit in a story especially that for kids. dominance my ass i have yet to see how the alpha succumbed to drago when drago is clearly evil and crazy. i understood clearly how velka's alpha accepted her, because velka co-existed with them. drago? he just shows up and does his stick thing and somehow we arrive at dominance and hypnosis. hypnosis maybe but that would mean drago had to get close to the alpha and you've seen how strong that mofo is.



> As I've elaborated before, I do. At least, relatively so to everything else.



glad to see you admit that httyd 2 is not worth the hype it's riding.



> So? The point is that Berk would have been eventually attacked regardless.



the main argument that stemmed from this all is why would he want global domination. please don't act like the argument was will drago attack berk or not. thank you.



> Who cares about these guys? You're acting like they were super relevant in the first film. They've never been anything more than support for Hiccup and comedic relief. The only difference being that this time the comedic relief wasn't really that comedic.



i agree about support. and yes they are side-characters. but then they were very relevant in the first film. ruff and tuff were the twins who liked living dangerously. snotlout was this wannabe tough guy who tried and failed to imitate real tough guys. fishlegs was this big bodied dragon nerd. astrid was this level-headed strong girl. guess who improved slightly?

if you said astrid then you win something. astrid actually takes the initiative now compared to the first movie (what should we do hiccup? something crazy) and follows hiccup out of her own volition. the others? reduced to comedy pieces of shit with unfunny muscle jokes and attraction to ruffnut.

dreamworks is presenting us with this magical adventure in a fictional world of dragons. part of the adventure are the characters. you cannot call something an adventure if your characters are caricatures of what they once were. this shit is essential to an adventure. where would the jungle book be if shere khan didn't have character? mowgli? bagheera? or baloo's memorable songs?

httyd 2 is a sub par animation film riding on hype, dropping the ball on many essentials that made the first film what it was. i just said im disappointed. i still like it, but don't act like i hate it.

and stop riding the film's nuts, deep down you know it's not that good.



tari101190 said:


> I saw it.
> 
> It was good, but I think it's overrated.
> 
> ...



this is essentially my opinion. take notes stunna


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2014)

Kirito said:


> lol i wasn't talking about the battle in alpha's nest. im talking about the final battle in berk. that shit was anticlimactic compared to the first one with red death.


I both agree and disagree. A smaller conflict following a large one is not inherently wrong. It just felt forced for lack of a better word because of the film's awkward pacing.



> it completely works on a thematic level. newsflash everything works on a thematic level if it fits. the difference is how it's being delivered, and httyd 2 did not deliver.


If it fits, yes. And it fit--hence why it worked. Parroting back information that my post implied I already knew isn't a counterargument. Again, I feel the execution was more or less good, but it was harmed by the pacing.



> yes you're right, it's global marketing and hype which brought frozen and httyd 2 the great film status when frozen is some lion king copy and httyd 2 pales in comparison to first.


This does not refute my assertion that you can have a good adventure/fantasy film without a strong villain.



> i have a question. why are you so on httyd 2's nuts? you agree with ign and all these sellout reviewers that it was the greatest animated film of the 2010's so far?


Enjoying and defending the film does not equate to dickriding.  If you think so then you can get bent and we can end this debate right now.

And no, it isn't the greatest animated film of the 2010's. Not even close. So you can shove that up your anus too.



> if i reach and assume a lot of things like the obd does on a regular basis with light novel characters. i shouldn't have to assume shit in a story especially that for kids. dominance my ass i have yet to see how the alpha succumbed to drago when drago is clearly evil and crazy. i understood clearly how velka's alpha accepted her, because velka co-existed with them. drago? he just shows up and does his stick thing and somehow we arrive at dominance and hypnosis. hypnosis maybe but that would mean drago had to get close to the alpha and you've seen how strong that mofo is.


Assume? Nah. The word is comprehend. I comprehended it and you didn't it.



> glad to see you admit that httyd 2 is not worth the hype it's riding.






> the main argument that stemmed from this all is why would he want global domination. please don't act like the argument was will drago attack berk or not. thank you.


And I told you his motive for wanting domination is irrelevant. Don't get it twisted.



> i agree about support. and yes they are side-characters. but then they were very relevant in the first film. ruff and tuff were the twins who liked living dangerously. snotlout was this wannabe tough guy who tried and failed to imitate real tough guys. fishlegs was this big bodied dragon nerd. astrid was this level-headed strong girl. guess who improved slightly?


No they weren't relevant. Describing their character traits does not support them being relevant. They did nothing but provide comedy until the final act where they backed up Hiccup and Toothless in the final battle.



> if you said astrid then you win something. astrid actually takes the initiative now compared to the first movie (what should we do hiccup? something crazy) and follows hiccup out of her own volition. the others? reduced to comedy pieces of shit with unfunny muscle jokes and attraction to ruffnut.


That's all they've ever been.



> dreamworks is presenting us with this magical adventure in a fictional world of dragons. part of the adventure are the characters. you cannot call something an adventure if your characters are caricatures of what they once were. this shit is essential to an adventure. where would the jungle book be if shere khan didn't have character? mowgli? bagheera? or baloo's memorable songs?


What were they? What did you think they were in the first movie?! 



> httyd 2 is a sub par animation film riding on hype, dropping the ball on many essentials that made the first film what it was. i just said im disappointed. i still like it, but don't act like i hate it.


You've said almost nothing to indicate that you don't hate it.



> and stop riding the film's nuts, deep down you know it's not that good.


Bro. Screw you. Again, liking and defending something is not the same as dickriding. Don't you tell me what I think about a movie. 



> this is essentially my opinion. take notes stunna


Bull. Crap. You're calling this movie crap--the only good thing being the animation. His opinion is not remotely close to your own.


Oh, and in case you're curious (which you probably aren't, since you like to jump to conclusions): I'd only give the film a B. Maybe B+.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 15, 2014)

Saw it today, and it's one of my favorite films of the year so far.

The animation was wonderful, especially the airborne visuals. The scenes with Hiccup's mother were seriously touching. Stoic getting offed by Toothless caught me by surprise (lol father's day).

I do agree with Drago being underwhelming as a villain. Even if a villain doesn't have much development, they usually make up for it by being a lot of fun or charming. Drago was "meh" for me.

Overall, the first one was better. But even if this one wasn't as good, it's still good enough.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2014)

I love the shot of Toothless after he's killed Stoic where he's breathing heavily with smoke coming from his mouth.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 16, 2014)

So, did this follow the plot of how to be a pirate in any way (any grimbeard's heir stuff)?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2014)

No, this film is an animal all of its own.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I both agree and disagree. A smaller conflict following a large one is not inherently wrong. It just felt forced for lack of a better word because of the film's awkward pacing.



i agree it's not inherently wrong. nowhere did i say that though. 



> If it fits, yes. And it fit--hence why it worked. Parroting back information that my post implied I already knew isn't a counterargument. Again, I feel the execution was more or less good, but it was harmed by the pacing.



and you repeating information from the above quote is? cmon dude, not everything can be excused by pacing.



> This does not refute my assertion that you can have a good adventure/fantasy film without a strong villain.



i don't think decent franchises like HP or lotr could have the success plot-wise that they had if it weren't for voldemort and sauron.



> Enjoying and defending the film does not equate to dickriding.  If you think so then you can get bent and we can end this debate right now.
> 
> And no, it isn't the greatest animated film of the 2010's. Not even close. So you can shove that up your anus too.



oh you mad.  remember this all started with you saying who cares if drago was a simple villain.



> Assume? Nah. The word is comprehend. I comprehended it and you didn't it.



what? 

youre gonna pull this card? serious bro assumptions aren't the way to say you understood unless it was truly implied, by which it wasn't in any way. if it was hypnosis then the alpha would have had some effect on him but the guy was following drago out of his own accord. alpha was the one who had hypnosis. get your head out of your supposedly comprehending arse.



> And I told you his motive for wanting domination is irrelevant. Don't get it twisted.



kid: mama, why does evil shaggy guy want to destroy the world?
mom: because he's evil, dear.
kid: why is he evil?
mom: because he wants to take over the world.
kid: so then why does he want to destroy the world?
mom: DONT ASK TOO MANY QUESTIONS

thats why his motive is important. putting someone as big as drago in a big hyped film like httyd 2, there's no excuse for slacking plot-wise.



> No they weren't relevant. Describing their character traits does not support them being relevant. They did nothing but provide comedy until the final act where they backed up Hiccup and Toothless in the final battle.



if it werent for fishlegs nerdiness, hiccup would never have gained interest in the book of dragons. snotlout was his "rival". ruff and tuff i can concede. they all had their qualities in the first movie that made them unique. this movie, not so much difference from the comedic sidekicks you see in comedy skits. replace them with anyone and it will still be httyd 2.



> What were they? What did you think they were in the first movie?!



more than what they are now.



> You've said almost nothing to indicate that you don't hate it.
> 
> Bro. Screw you. Again, liking and defending something is not the same as dickriding. Don't you tell me what I think about a movie.
> 
> ...







			
				get your eyes checked man said:
			
		

> httyd 2 is a sub par animation film riding on hype, dropping the ball on many essentials that made the first film what it was. i just said im disappointed. *i still like it,* but don't act like i hate it.



i give all these criticism and you say i hated it when i've explicitly gone on record to say that i did like it? man you are one httyd fanboy. 

ever heard of angry joe the game reviewer in youtube? watch one of his angry reviews. he's played the games, he likes them, but his criticism borders on the harsh because he likes them so much. if you don't understand that it's what im doing then you really need to go and rethink everything you typed in here.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah, I was rustled by your ignorant assertions and baiting. And that's what I'm primarily getting from your posts on the subject: ignorance.

If you think my really enjoying the film for reasons you don't and having problems with it that you didn't is being a fanboy, then that's what you are, bro. Ignorant.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 16, 2014)

sucky movie sequel does bad, surprises everyone


----------



## Garfield (Jun 19, 2014)

Finally saw this in theater (3D) today. 3D movies, especially animated ones are certainly becoming better in my opinion. The animation was very good, the details on hair and the lands and clouds and water just breathtaking. So the cinematic experience certainly wasn't lacking. 

The story was pretty good, liked that there was more characterization for Drogo compared to the mother dragon in the first. I wonder how many mother/father dragons are there. We've seen 3 so far, pretty sure there's more. Also why are they all thick, no slim fast ones? Oh well, we'll have to see.

Felt like the pacing was kinda bad, especially near the end. I would have been ok with the movie ending at Stoick's death and new movie has the comeback battle. But I guess they needed their dragons back to face the new type of dragons in the upcoming movie. 

There was one line that kinda irked me: When Hiccup's mother says that he was so frail she was afraid if he'll ever become anything, but that his father always believed it. I mean, I know it was father's day and they wanted to build good memories in his mind of his father and all but this was an outright lie


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2014)

Maybe that's why Hiccup was such a disappointment in the first film. Stoic had such faith that he'd grow up strong and powerful, and he appeared to have just grown up to be... that.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 19, 2014)

*How to Train Your Dragon 2*

There were a few times it was kind of cheesy but when it hit right it carried a lot of emotional weight. Probably the best feature of the movie. The animation was on point as expected and it was quite a treat to watch so many dragons flying around and doing battle. Decent humor and a good soundtrack and I thought the plot worked well as a sequel to the first. Drago was an okay villain but their needed to be more time put into his story. He was there and played his role but was completely unexceptional in the end. I dunno. I liked it but didn't leave feeling I had just watched something great. 

3.5/5


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 20, 2014)

Just saw the film. For the most part, I thought it was alright. I thought similarly about the first one. The comedy was funny, the dramatic parts were dramatic, and the sweet parts were sweet, so everything was executed well in that respect. Once again, it's kind of perplexing how so many celebs are asked to voice rather minor parts in Dreamworks' animated films, but that's less a complaint about the film than the practice of stunt casting.

As for Drogo, I thought he suffered from being executed poorly after some good build up. Kind of like Blackbeard in the last _Pirates_ movie. Good set-up, poor follow-up. I didn't need much of a backstory from him, I just needed to get the sense that he was a threat and that he was actually interesting to watch. If anything, the flaw with the character isn't depth so much as it is that he just wasn't interesting or all that threatening. So many times he's just standing around while the good guys don't even try to simply roast him from a safe distance (I get that the movie is for kids, but come on, if you're willing to kill off a character from the first movie for drama, then at least either make the villain look threatening or competent).

Also, Hiccup came off as rather naive when he thought he could talk sense into the megalomaniac who burned down a building filled with people after they rejected his offer. But I guess it's development in the sense that now he knows that some people just can't be reasoned with.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 20, 2014)

Two points about Toothless.


*Spoiler*: __ 



You would think that in the moment when it came back to its senses, it would put the pieces together and feel completely shocked for killing someone.

But it seems that dragons are like smart dogs at best in this story.

On a more positive note, I like the way Toothless went Godzilla on that alpha. You know what I mean.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 5, 2014)

Saw it today

One of my absolute favorite films of the year

All this argument is inane, but it's a free internet

The villain wasn't underwhelming or thinly written. Drago was an Evil Hiccup. It just did a poor job of taking you there


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2014)

> The villain wasn't underwhelming or thinly written. Drago was an Evil Hiccup. It just did a poor job of taking you there.


More or less, yes.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 5, 2014)

20 year old hiccup made my loins hum btw


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 7, 2014)

movie was beautiful. i hope there'll be a third installment.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 7, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> movie was beautiful. i hope there'll be a third installment.



Unfortunately I very much doubt it..


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 7, 2014)

An executive producer & the director already said it's a trilogy at least.





> How To Train Your Dragon is at least three: maybe more, but we know there are a least three chapters to that story. There are actually 8 books.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 7, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> movie was beautiful. i hope there'll be a third installment.





tari101190 said:


> An executive producer & the director already said it's a trilogy at least.



The movie is doing worse than the first one and people got laid off at DreamWorks.


----------



## Naya (Jul 7, 2014)

Loved it sooo much <3

Definitely going to rewatch it in some time, cause I didn't get enough.

Loved vikingette is absolutely brilliant <3


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2014)

People get laid off after a movie is finished all the time, specially in animation.
Frozen had it's own small army of unemployed folks as well

Truth is, they opened it with not enough advertising, and against the Bayformers, so yes, it is underperforming, but at least if there's a 3'rd confirmed, I'll be very happy .


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 7, 2014)

Ruffnut is uglier than an anal prolapse. 



Jαmes said:


> movie was beautiful. i hope there'll be a third installment.



You "hope"?

Does anyone only make one sequel of anything these days?

Everything is a trilogy at least.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2014)

Stop emotionally abusing your waifu


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 7, 2014)

Who... who are you talking to.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Ruffnut is uglier than an anal prolapse.



you know what you did


----------



## Bonly (Jul 7, 2014)

Saw the movie and really enjoyed. Poor Hiccup though, lived with one parent for almost his entire life just to get a small taste of what could be just for it to be taken away ;_;

Though never knew this was based on books so that's cool to hear


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 8, 2014)

Saw it a few weeks ago, loved the movie, thought the villain was a bit weak though. I didn't really get his motivation I think Doug and Rob said it best "I hate dragons because one of them took my arm" join the club that's an occupational hazard. 

I thought the relationship between Astrid and Hiccup was nice, hopefully in the next movie we'll see their relationship taking the next step.

Honestly didn't see the death scene coming and it tugged at my heart strings.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2014)

I'd be surprised if Hiccup and Astrid's wedding wasn't in the sequel. :33


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 8, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> People get laid off after a movie is finished all the time, specially in animation.
> Frozen had it's own small army of unemployed folks as well
> 
> Truth is, they opened it with not enough advertising, and against the Bayformers, so yes, it is underperforming, but at least if there's a 3'rd confirmed, I'll be very happy .



I hope they will at least end the trilogy.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 8, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> People get laid off after a movie is finished all the time, specially in animation.
> Frozen had it's own small army of unemployed folks as well
> 
> Truth is, they opened it with not enough advertising, and against the Bayformers, so yes, it is underperforming, but at least if there's a 3'rd confirmed, I'll be very happy .





Ciupy said:


> I hope they will at least end the trilogy.



A sequel's already been confirmed, with a release date of June 17, 2016. And yes, while unfortunately the movie has underperformed, it's grossed double its budget. Couple that with DVD/Blu-Ray sales, and you have, at the very least, a moderate success.



Stunna said:


> I'd be surprised if Hiccup and Astrid's wedding wasn't in the sequel. :33



Unless they do another time skip, it damn well better be 

Hell it wouldn't surprise me if they find more Night Fury's in the next movie and Toothless finds a mate himself. Hiccup and Toothless advancing further in life at the same time seems to be a trend in these movies. At the end of the first movie, they were both cripples, but heroes. At the end of the second, they both became leaders. Maybe at the end of the third, they'll have both started families.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 8, 2014)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Hell it wouldn't surprise me if they find more Night Fury's in the next movie and Toothless finds a mate himself.



Ah, the foreshadowing wasn't even subtle.

We'll definitely see another Night Fury in the next movie.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 8, 2014)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> A sequel's already been confirmed, with a release date of June 17, 2016. And yes, while unfortunately the movie has underperformed, it's grossed double its budget. Couple that with DVD/Blu-Ray sales, and you have, at the very least, a moderate success.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah there's so many parallels between Hiccup and Toothless throughout the movies. I started to catch wind of it in the first film when Hiccup said that Toothless reminded him of himself. What confirmed it for me overall was the fact that they even share the same age.

On a separate note I'm gonna miss Gerard Butler's character. The voice acting in both movies is really top notch at first I thought that people like Jonah Hill and especially Jay Baruchel have such recognizable voices that I would just be thinking of the characters from Superbad and Knocked Up, but no all the actors voices fit the characters perfectly. Also if anything its also slightly inspiring, if Jay Baruchel can be a voice actor anyone can do it. (Don't get me wrong Jay's a great actor and I think he's hilarious in alot of the movies he's in.....that voice tho.)


----------



## Naya (Jul 9, 2014)

You guys gonna like this
http://hontor.deviantart.com/art/Toothless-Christmas-ball-466535742
want one soo muuch


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]iepGUcvsWB0[/YOUTUBE]

Watch it.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well I saw this, it was'nt bad but was overall meh. The main villain is just evil for being evil, he could have been sympathethic as a guy who hated dragons due to seeing them as weapons that were unstable due to a traumatic experience at childhood and basically do all this to make people hate and hunt down dragons but it's pointed out all that is a farce and he just wants to conquer stuff. Infact we barely know much about the villain at all but I suppose he's the typical kids show villain so they did'nt bother.

The movie tries to jumble between things like Hiccup's mother, Drago, Eret and the stuff at the village. We just move from one thing to another. Astrid is just there as her relationship with Hiccup is'nt fleshed out here. Infact it seems this movie has a change in staff so instead of sharing directing and scripting duties plus the guys who did additional writing duties with him, so now he's doing it alone and it shows. The movie forgets what made the original so great.

Is it wrong to believe that Toothless is the best character in the movie despite not saying much?Him having to deal with being enslaved and the consequences of it(killing Hiccup's father which does snap him out of it but also leaves him shock that makes it easier to enslave him especially after Hiccup's reaction) plus his antics make him a more realised character than even Hiccup, Velka is a Jane Goodall type and while that is'nt bad it just feels meh while Drago is boring(what a waste of a good actor and voice plus concept).




Worth a watch but lacks the magic of the original which was a very good family movie.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 23, 2014)

I paid little attention to this franchise when it first began, but, after hearing many good things about it, I finally watched the first film, and enjoyed it very much. I likely shall wait until this film is available on home video to watch it, but, I wish to ask: is it necessary to watch the _Dreamworks Dragons_ television series before seeing the second film, since that series is set between the two films, or will I not miss much if I do not watch the series?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

The show is optional.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> The show is optional.



Is that similar to how it is not strictly necessary to watch _Star Wars: the Clone Wars_ between _Attack of the Clones_ and _Revenge of the Sith?_


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

I guess? I don't watch the show either.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I guess? I don't watch the show either.



I just checked, and the series is currently up to 40 episodes, and I definitely do not have time to follow any new long-running series at this point in time, so I shall be glad to be able to pass over it before I see the second film.


----------



## Rivers (Jul 25, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I just checked, and the series is currently up to 40 episodes, and I definitely do not have time to follow any new long-running series at this point in time, so I shall be glad to be able to pass over it before I see the second film.



If you like HTTRYD 1 then its a decent series to watch if you actually want to see more of the world and its characters. 

You dont even have to finish the series before you watch the Bluray of HTTYD2.  To be honest the kids from the first film dont get the time to develop in the sequel movie and are somewhat background characters.

So if you want to see more of that cast, you'll find that in the series, not to mention more of the growing development between Hiccup and Astrid.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 2, 2014)

I want that sword.

By the way, the four-winged dragon looks a lot like a certain celebrity or a rock star, and I just can't remember who is it.... any clues?

//HbS


----------



## Nuuskis (Sep 3, 2014)

Having just watched the movie, I found it little boring. Pacing was dull and there was too much family drama I think. I noticed myself checking how much time was left for the movie few times. It lacked the energy and fun story the previous one had, I would say this one was too serious.

There was also no excitement in that last fight with the giant ice breathing dragon, unlike with the fight against the queen dragon in the first movie. Toothless wins just because of friendship and love. The use of tactics in the previous movie was more compelling and exciting in my opinion.

And as most of the people in this thread have said, villain was also a weak link. No background for his motives and goals, he is evil for the sake of being evil. Although I suspect he's gonna be in the 3rd movie so they could give him more development there.

Animation, score and visuals were great of course, and I liked Hiccup's development in this, although I would have wanted to see more development for Hiccup's and Astrid's relationship. At the very beginning, the town chief called Astrid his future daughter-in-law. Unfortunately the rest of Hiccup's friends have been reduced to nothing but comedic reliefs, and I didn't find them funny at all.

It's okay movie, but nothing great. I would rate this movie 3/5 where I rate the first one 4/5.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 3, 2014)

Third film's been pushed back to 2017 btw


----------



## wibisana (Sep 14, 2014)

Dragon 1 was great
Dragon 2 was good but disappointing if you ask me

Panda 1 was great
Panda 2 even better
I was expecting like this, but dont happened.


----------



## Lucrecia (Sep 14, 2014)

Nana Tsu said:


> You guys gonna like this
> http://hontor.deviantart.com/art/Toothless-Christmas-ball-466535742
> want one soo muuch



         .


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2014)

I just saw 2 and thought it was far more entertaining than 1. Loved it. 

1 - 7.5 
2 - 9


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _ready to see some angst? WARNING HUGE SPOILERS_ 







































I'm not looking forward to the 3rd installment because:



			
				wiki quote said:
			
		

> Although the series has taken a different path of telling a story of Hiccup and Vikings, Cressida Cowell has revealed that the trilogy and the book series will share their ends (with "an explanation as to why dragons are no more")


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh, I just looked up the movie, and it seems it bounced back from its poor opening and out-grossed the first film.


wibisana said:


> Dragon 1 was great
> Dragon 2 was good but disappointing if you ask me
> 
> Panda 1 was great
> ...



Yeah, Kung-Fu Panda 2 is a rare example of a sequel being better than the first. I was hoping for the same here too, but I was okay with the sequel.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 15, 2014)

Kung-Fu Panda 2 is an example of a perfect sequel. 

I agree that Dragons 2 wasn't the same thing, but yeah, it was still strong. There's still hope for Dragons 3 to outshine both its predecessors.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 15, 2014)

Dragon 2 was terrible:
Awful passing.
Camera kept moving just for the sake of moving.
Graphics felt like  PS2 game.
It didnt know what audience it wanted.

It lost all the magic over all because it felt more like a cash grab rather than a charming movie.

Also, I disagree on Kung Fu Panda 2 being the perfect sequel, I would nominate Shrek 2 for that title. Some argue that its even better than the 1st one.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 16, 2014)

If the 3rd film is actually going to to follow the war arc as hinted at, that means it has the potential to be utterly epic. I'll be watching that one.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 16, 2014)

Kung Fu Panda is the best animated series of movies so far. I thought Dragons had a chance to top it but didn't. Incredibles will have a shot with that 2nd movie coming out.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 16, 2014)

>Kung Fu Panda is the best animated series


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> >Kung Fu Panda is the best animated series



Of movies, not tv.

Basically I am saying any animated movie that has had a sequel or more. As far as I can think of Kung Fu Panda has maintained the best quality through 2 movies.

Although in fairness I don't follow up on many of the sequels Disney pumps out. What all is there? Like 3 Little Mermaids, 3 Cinderella's etc....

But the ones I have seen like Madagascar, Ice Age, Shrek, Aladdin....Kung Fu is the best so far.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah, I know you meant movies.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, I know you meant movies.



Oh okay. I could't tell if the reaction face was good or bad.....In fact, I still can't.

Are you saying there is better than KFP?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 16, 2014)

It was a negative reaction.

Assuming we're just talking American movies, Toy Story's got it beat.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> It was a negative reaction.
> 
> Assuming we're just talking American movies, Toy Story's got it beat.



Which foreign movies are you thinking of? I have seen a few but can't think of any sequels. 

As far as Toy Story goes I don't think it is even close. The only single Toy Story movie even close to as good as either KFP is 3 and I prefer both KFP's to TS3. TS2 is meh and 1 is decent. Both KFP's are great.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 16, 2014)

I wasn't thinking of any foreign movies specifically; I just wanted to set the boundaries of what we were talking about.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I wasn't thinking of any foreign movies specifically; I just wanted to set the boundaries of what we were talking about.



No boundaries. Just in my case it is obviously limited to only what I have seen.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Dragon 2 was terrible:
> Awful passing.
> Camera kept moving just for the sake of moving.
> Graphics felt like  PS2 game.
> ...



you'd be wrong but that's oka-



Cyphon said:


> Kung Fu Panda is the best animated series of movies so far. I thought Dragons had a chance to top it but didn't. Incredibles will have a shot with that 2nd movie coming out.



oh LAWD


----------



## wibisana (Sep 16, 2014)

I agree with Chyphon
I mean kungfu Panda seamlessly combine CG and classic animation for flashbacks
that alone put it on top of my list.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2015)

_Dragon 3_ has been pushed back to June 2018.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 23, 2015)

Fuck, that's in forever


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2015)

Director Dean DeBlois on Dragons 3:


> _“[Dragon 3 is] the culmination of Hiccup’s coming of age. Both he and Toothless are now chiefs of their respective tribes, and it’s a dueling story where you have both characters trying to do what’s right for their kind, and an eventual outcome where Hiccup is able to stand on his own. We’re gonna take the story to where the books begin, which is Hiccup as an adult reflecting back on a time where there were dragons, suggesting that the dragons will in some way go away. Why and could they come back and the mystery of what all that is will be saved for the actual story.”_



On Drago:


> _“You have to wait until the third film to actually see where Drago’s character goes. He’s a lot more complex than he’s presented in this second installment.”_



and on Dragons 3's status:


> _“There were a few months of pitching outlines and making sure that everybody was content with where it was headed, and now I’m deep into the script. I’m about halfway through. I was literally working on it this afternoon before coming here. I have to hand it off pretty soon.”_


----------



## Nimander (Feb 7, 2015)

Very late on this but finally watched this about a month or two ago. Fucking loved it. This movie series has done something which I honestly thought was impossible, which is namely capturing that quality of imagination and adventure I had as a kid. It gives me that same sense of exploration and discovery that I loved when I was younger and my imagination was still bright and new and shiny.

Not going to weigh in on the Dragons vs. KFP, though I have love for both movie series.


----------

